# WinCC flexible und Script



## Loipe (22 Februar 2007)

Ich will in meinem Wincc Flexible Runtime Projekt 200 Doppelwörter eines DB´s darstellen. Jedoch solljedes Bit mit einem Switch ein und ausgeschaltet werden können. Dazu müsste ich pro Doppelwort 16 Switches erstellen und parametrieren. Das ist dann ungefähr ein paar Wochen arbeit. Nun wollte ich wissen ob dies auch möglich ist, die ganzen Switchen in einem Script erstellen und parametrieren zu lassen. Wenn ja, kurzes Beispiel wie man ein Switch erstellt und seine Eigenschaften ändert bzw. zuweist.
Oder es hat jemand eine andere Idee dies alles darzustellen. Es sollen immer ein Doppelwort, als 16 Switches nebeneinander, angezeigt werden.
Vielleicht kann man dazu auch Excel irgendwie einbinden, denn die einzelnen Zustände der Bits sind bis jetzt in einer Excelliste geplegt worden und dann einzeln in die Steuerung mit Step7 eingetragen worden.

Danke

Gruß Alex


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (22 Februar 2007)

Loipe schrieb:


> Ich will in meinem Wincc Flexible Runtime Projekt 200 Doppelwörter eines DB´s darstellen. Jedoch solljedes Bit mit einem Switch ein und ausgeschaltet werden können.
> Gruß Alex



Seh mal in der WCCflex - Hilfe unter "Multiplexen" nach.

Da kannst du recht bequem bestimmen, welches Wort du an deine Schalter anbinden willst.

Ich würde es über Multiplexen machen, nicht über ein Script.


----------



## Loipe (22 Februar 2007)

Multiplexen ist ja schon mal ein guter Ansatz. Hab ich da einen Denkfehler, oder muss ich dann für 200 Doppelworte 3200 Bit-Variablen erstellen ?? Weil ein Switch ist ja einer Bitvariable zugewiesen. Und wenn ich dann eine Multiplexvariable erstelle, dann muss ich für jede 200 Bitvariablen angeben.
Stimmt das ? Oder gehts auch anders

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2007)

Du kannst eine Mux-Variable (z.Bsp. Typ Byte) anlegen und z.Bsp. in einem Ausgabefeld auf die Bits Bezug nehmen (so jedenfalls in Protool, sollte aber auch in Flex gehen)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Februar 2007)

Mahlzeit,

wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe, würde ich mir einen Bildbaustein mit den 16 (oder auch mehr) Schaltflächen anlegen und diesen über einen STRUCT versorgen. In der Steuerung die Datenablage dann ebenfalls mit einem STRUCT realisieren. Es bleibt dann recht übersichtlich und ist auch sehr effektiv zu projektieren.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

